# Developing Good Habits and Losing some lbs.



## calliestar (Sep 7, 2006)

Hello!  I decided to start a fitness journal because I've been struggling with my weight my whole life and have recently really started trying to buckle down and get healthy.  I've done pretty well but I just started senior year of high school and I don't have as much time and have been falling into some bad habits again.  I went off of soda for a good portion of last year and started getting at least 64 oz of water a day.  Well, Dr. Pepper is my stress reliever, and it's now gotten to be a big part of my diet again.  I've decided that I'm going to have to go off of it again permanently and start drinking tea and water.  The main reason I want to start a journal here is because I know you guys will be supportive AND I think it will help me SO much to know that I have to log on every night and fess up if I had a bad eating day.  

So anyway, this time last year I weighed 175-180ish and wore a size 16.  Right now I weigh 150-155 and wear a size 12.  I am 5'2, and 17 years old.  I would like to be down to 130 and a size 8-10 by this time next year, when I will be starting college.  I know it's a very attainable goal, and I want to reach it by changing my lifestyle.  I exercise moderately, but not near regularly enough.

And on to my first "entry" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




September 7, 2006 - I didn't eat breakfast.  BAD ME!  I had a midmorning snack to make up for my lack of breakfast.  And then a school lunch...they were serving tacos today.  A little on the greasy side.  For supper I had fishsticks, baked fries, and cauliflower because that's what my mom cooked.  This evening I made some sweet tea so that I wouldn't drink as much dr. pepper.  I had a snack that consisted of a piece of whole wheat bread with some peanut butter.  Ok, ok, today was a horrible day as far as nutrition goes.  I know that tacos and fishsticks are TERRIBLE because the tacos are greasy and the fishsticks are not only greasy, but also battered and fried.  It isn't usually this bad.  I think that the badness of today is what motivated me to start this...I need to be honest with myself!  Oh, and I had 1 Dr. Pepper.  Which is pretty good for me!  That's pretty much the only thing that went right...lol.  I also did about 20 minutes of pilates and I'm about to do a bit of free-weight training.


----------



## kaliraksha (Sep 7, 2006)

Awesome! I'm glad you started this. I had to drop sodas cold turkey... and I haven't had one in 3 yrs... it just worked for me to not even take a sip. You should be so proud of your current weight loss and keep it up!


----------

